
Snapchat is building a data-sharing API - egfx
https://www.recode.net/2018/3/27/17170552/snapchat-api-data-sharing-facebook
======
mkirklions
Was going to post this link, how bad does this sound?

For snapchat which is entirely pictures, unless they are scanning pictures for
products or location, I am not sure what data they are gathering.

